# Large Paw Pads



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Josey is our first dog and some of the family have expressed surprise as to how large her paw pads are. Since hearing this I have been checking out other large dogs and see what they are talking about. She is 7 mo old and weighs 38 lbs. We walk her twice a day for a total of 3-4 mi. She loves her walks and doesn't act like her feet hurt. I play with her feet also with no discomfort. Here are a few pictures - her paws don't look large to me just her pads.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well she is still a puppy and likely still has a bit of growing to do before she catches up to those feet. 

To me her feet look completely normal. They do look rather large in that last pic but I wouldn't say abnomally so...


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with Carriana. They look normal to me.


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

i think she just needs to grow into them. pits just have big feet that's all.. better for them to step on your toes... lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks fairly regular to me. I wouldn't be concerned.


----------

